# Site seems slow



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Notice the site seems slower than usual for the past few days.
Is this due to the upgrades being done and only temperory
Jonah


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Should be better now, had a few....ahem....email issues..... :-[


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Certainly is , thanx 
Jonah


----------

